# Horse drawn wagon



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Two good sized horses would be able to pull it but you would have to have at least four and preferably six or eight so that the horses could have a day off. It's also pretty important to have expert hoof care if your going to work the horses over concrete on a regular basis. Good luck. I hope it works for you.


----------



## ujjal05 (Nov 1, 2011)

@kevinshorses,thank you so much friend! Good day!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

